# Cheap lingerie for large chests in London?



## ThePowderPuff (Dec 12, 2009)

I have been loosing a lot of weight and am still loosing weight, and that is ofcourse wonderfull, but it's also VERY expencive in clothing. I have to litterally change my entire wardrobe every 3 months. 

Now all my bras are way to big, and I really don't want to buy anything expensive, because I expect to loose more weight. I will be going to London i the first week of january and I am thinking, I could maybe find some cheap underwear there?

I am a size 38DD/E I think in UK sizes. Can you recommend anywhere in London I can find good but cheap lingerie?


----------



## JustDivine (Dec 12, 2009)

Places where you could get "cheap" lingerie do not really cater for sizes above a C/D...and if they do have DD, the quality is generally not great and the support is annoyingly poor. I've been there, many times.

The best place to get lingerie which is not too expensive but well made and of good quality is Marks and Spencer. I get all of my bras from there, and I never pay more than £12-£14 for one. They have some from £9, and some twin packs for £12 too. Lots of styles, designs, colours etc. Also, your visit seems well timed for the sales, so you should find some good bargains there.
Have a look at the website (marksandspencer.com). This would be my recommendation (36DD)


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi,

I second M&S. They now don't charge more for D+ cups which is a plus! They have a special section for D+ cup bras, which do simple seam free bras etc. However M&S have their own brand called Ceriso. They go up to a G cup, in really pretty designs. I've bought a few from there (I'm a 34G) and highly rate them. at about £19 each, they're a damn site cheaper than Bravissimo.
Also you may be able to pick up some from the New Look - Kelly Brook line. They go up to an E cup (not sure about back size though). Theyre abit more racy though.

HTH


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 13, 2009)

i actually get some nice bras from primark who now do bras in bigger cup sizes! they range from £4 - £8 in price so not too expencive at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la senza is another great place to look


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Dec 13, 2009)

Thank you so much! I will definitely check that out.


----------



## soniamike (Jan 31, 2011)

try this website here you can find cheap lingerie or plus size lingerie... both http://www.monetlingerie.com/ http://www.qplussizelingerie.com/


----------

